# boot vom USB-CD-laufwerk



## sOliverHRO (27. Januar 2005)

hallo 

ich hab ein problem ich bekomme es nicht hin vom usb cd laufwerk zubooten!

vom usb floppy klappt es nur finde ich nirgends was wie ich das den notebook klarmache das er aufs cd laufwerk zugreifen soll! 

hat da einer ne idee?

danke im vorraus!

gruß olli


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Januar 2005)

Hmm, normal stellt man das im BIOS ein. Ansonsten gibt's oft noch die Moeglichkeit beim booten 'ne Taste zu druecken um vor OS-Start ein Menue angezeigt zu kriegen wovon man booten will.
Bei mir ist da sogar mein Cardreader drin, ueber den Sinn laesst sich dabei streiten.


----------



## sOliverHRO (27. Januar 2005)

jo das hab ich auch! nur bootet er nur vom usb floppy... nicht vom usb cdlaufwerk....

gibs da irgend ein treiber oder so den ich mit hilfe einer bootdisk von windows XX mitladen kann damit er das laufwerk erkennt?


----------



## sOliverHRO (28. Januar 2005)

so habe es geschaft....

habe  hiermit die bootdisketten für Winxp erstellt

und dann hat er das usb cdlaufwerk auch erkannt nachdem ich mit den disketten gebootet habe

gruß olli


----------



## obelixx (9. Februar 2005)

du hättest aber auch ins bios menü gehen können und boot from other device auf enable stellen können dann hätte er es auch erkennen müssen


----------



## sOliverHRO (9. Februar 2005)

hm ging aber nicht


----------



## obelixx (9. Februar 2005)

Dann musst du vl. noch im Bios das Menü suchen lassen, bei dem es die Hardware automatisch kennt! also bei mir erkennt der es auch so! wenn ich diese Funktion aktiviere!


----------

